# trauma in the chicken house?



## shirleyj (Jul 22, 2012)

I am saddened this am to find my little Amer. Bantam dead She had no signs of pecking, or wounds, no blood, and just the night before was ok? I found her dead on her perch?? What is going on? never had this before Shirley W


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry you lost your sweetheart. My thoughts and heart are with you.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear that. how old was she ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sometimes there is no answer for happened. I never had any answers when my RIR Sweetpea passed. She was fine & healthy running around (even have pics up until a matter of hours later). I went out to my coop the next morning and she was dead on the floor by the door. Nothing could get in or had gotten in. She was a year old. Its hard to not have a reason I know. I'm so very sorry for your unexpected loss. That's heart wretching. Remember however old she may have been, she had the happiest life she could have living with you. Hugs!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I lost two of my RIR this way. No signs of issues, and dead. Sometimes this happens and there is nothing we can do.

So sorry.


----------

